# Football Competition.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The prize is a new nylon Nato strap of your choice.

What you have to do is guess the correct final score of tonights Chelsea v. Man Utd game and who will score the first goal. If it's nil nil then it's void.

All guesses have to be different and only one guess per member and none allowed after kickoff.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> The prize is a new nylon Nato strap of your choice.
> 
> What you have to do is guess the correct final score of tonights Chelsea v. Man Utd game and who will score the first goal. If it's nil nil then it's void.
> 
> All guesses have to be different and only one guess per member and none allowed after kickoff.


I think 2-1 to United


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Mmm... I know nothing about football but I have to say 2-0 to Chelsea and Drogba to score first.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > The prize is a new nylon Nato strap of your choice.
> ...


Need a first goal scorer Hippo,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Kick off is at 8pm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll need to see a team sheet 1st, rumour has it they'll both be putting the reserves out


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

1-0 to Chelsea with SWP popping it in.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

3-1 Chelsea - Cole


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mourinho to beat Fergie by two falls and a submission.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I know nothing about football so just guessing here:

4 - 2 United (Charlton to score first)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

My guess is 2-0 United with Alan Smith scoring first!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

One-all, Saha.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm gonna go 0-1 Utd winning scorer Dong on his debut (never heard of him but 5 live have just said he's starting so what the heck







)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

1-1 Lampard to score first.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Result: 2-1 to Man Utd

Scorer: J Terry


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Chelsea: Cudicini, Diarra, Ferreira, Terry, Bridge, Makelele, Wright-Phillips, Essien, Mikel, Kalou, Sinclair.

Subs: Hilario, Joe Cole, Geremi, Morais, Sahar.

Man Utd: Kuszczak, Lee, Brown, O'Shea, Heinze, Eagles, Smith, Fletcher, Richardson, Solskjaer, Dong.

Subs: Van der Sar, Ferdinand, Rooney, Carrick, Scholes.

Referee: G Poll (Hertfordshire)

2-1 to Chelski, Essien to score first (who knows? they've both dragged their reserves out)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well Dong was a right ding donger wasn't he, did he even get a kick?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

0 - 0 Roy









What do I win


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it a rollover to Sundays match?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lets roll it over to the FA Cup final.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Lets roll it over to the FA Cup final.


Are we on then???

If so Utd to win 2 - 0 Rinaldo to score 1st.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

chelsea ,2-1 ,lampard


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

My go:

Chelsea win 2-0, John Terry score first

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Accrington Stanley 8-0, Francois Dubourdeau


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Are we gonna roll this over to tonights "champions" league final?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No one gives a







about the scousers then?

They lost


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> No one gives a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work with many and live with one.

Gone very quiet in this house....


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

England had three out of four teams in the semi-finals, and the one non-English team won.

What does this say about our football quality or tactics?

I have to say Man U looked England's best team this year, but Milan put in an amazingly good performance against them to get to the final. Last night, it seemed more luck, and if anything Liverpool were the better team.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Milan where lucky.

Liverpool had the better play, just didn't finish well, unfortunately..................


----------

